# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  2Гб установленно(1ГБ доступно)

## myrmyr2010

Биос видит 2 ГБ , а windows7 и windows XP видят и используют 1гиг.
установленно две планки по 1 гиг.
Проблема началась после замены блока питания с 450w на 500w.
Подскажите как исправить эту проблему?:confused:

----------


## CaptainZolch

этого не может быть, промежуток должен быть... :)

----------


## Slater

> две планки по 1 гиг.


обе планки идентичные?
пробуем поменять планки ОЗУ на совершенно другие или на одну объемом 2048 мб. и смотрим результат

----------

